# intro to "HYPNOTIZIN' BOOGIE" by David Wilcox...?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, anybody know how to play the intro to this tune?

playing it with a band but can't for the life of me get the intro sorted out!!

thx!!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this the version? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbTS7jS4UHw


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I think he is in open G tuning for this song. Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Play this one live quite a bit. hints i can give you
Open G tuning
Hammer on 3rd fret 4-5 strings
slide on you pinky
Thumbpick ala Wilcox helps
It's a staccato picking pattern interjected with the slide across the 5th fret.
It is kinda goofy but easy once you get it down.


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

I had absolutely no idea that song was in open G. I'm gonna take a swing at learning it.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

jv100k said:


> Open G tuning


As in ?
D
G
D
G
B
D


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

That's the one. Think it's one of Kieths favorites


----------

